# Dog sports



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Interested in hearing everyones thoughts on the below listed sports? Not the training in general, however the sport community, members, board, judging, competing, titles, thought process, growth, pros and cons etc.....

NO NEED FOR TRAINING SPECIFIC DISCUSSION AS IT IS IN EVERY OTHER THREAD! LOL THANKS

1) APPDA

2) SDA

3) PSA

4) MONDIO/FRENCH RING

5) SCHUTZUND


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

If you have specific comments that don't want to be public knowledge, feel free to PM me. 

If also you like West Coast Mondio for XXX reasons and you think East Coast Mondio sucks.......please give specifics...

pros and cons may very well be regional, and curious to see if its all sports, etc etc


----------



## Lukasz J. Trzebinski (Jul 21, 2009)

I can only comment on SCH as this is the only sport I train in (I do not title my dogs in SCH but I do train with SCH folks as this is the only club around my area). I find SCH to be bear minimum to do with your dog. I think SCH is actually obedience sport rather than anything else.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

I will comment on the SDA orginzation as it is the one I participate in.

Realetively small orginization, mainly made up of clubs in the eastern part of the United States but it does continue to grow. There are several new clubs coming on board next year, of which I believe one will be in Texas and one in California.

I have met and developed friendships with alot of good people that have the same interest in dogs as I do. I've been involved with SDA for four years now and believe in what they are trying to develop. I realize it takes alot of time and effort to put a creditable orginization together but think it will succeed, especially with the caliber of dog people who have recently gotten involved.

The SDA was founded by Jack Rayl & Bill Seltzer approx. seven years ago. It is a orginization that offers obedience, protection and tracking titles. I know SDA is in the process of reviseing a few of their rules and routines and developing a new police dog title for 2010. This is being done due to the feed back we have received from trainers and police K9 handlers wanting to have a venue that they can test the dogs in a more practicle yet very real to life situation.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

You should separate Mondio and French Ringsport. While somewhat close in some aspects there is more than enough differences between the 2 to not lump them together.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> You should separate Mondio and French Ringsport. While somewhat close in some aspects there is more than enough differences between the 2 to not lump them together.


 
Tell me then as I don't know all the differences? Not training specific. Thanks!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

one that i know is in FR decoys can strike the dog w/ the stick and in Mondio they cant. they still use it to "barrage" around the dogs but don't actually hit them like in SCH or FR.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.angelplace.net/dog/WorkingTrials.htm

There are articles here on KNPV, Schutzhund, Belgian Ring

http://www.angelplace.net/dog/

I have one on French Ring sport I am working on.

( If one or more of the ringers want to review an advance
copy, let me know....)


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i also think they don't esquive in MR.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay guys, I am very familiar with SCH, PSA, KNPV (Of which I didn't mention...for a reason)

I am more wanting to know how it is in your region/area? Not how each sport is ran, I can google that myself, for what I don't know. 

I don't care to see other articles, of which I can find or have read numerous times myself, just what you think from your area on the things I mentioned.

Clear as mud? Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> ( If one or more of the ringers want to review an advance
> copy, let me know....)


Sure PM me a copy .. I'll take a looksee.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Clear as mud? Thanks!


I'll try to follow your instructions .. :^o



Jody Butler said:


> I am more wanting to know how it is in your region/area? Not how each sport is ran, I can google that myself, for what I don't know.
> 
> I don't care to see other articles, of which I can find or have read numerous times myself, just what you think from your area on the things I mentioned.


I live in central east Canada .. 

The big thing here for protection sports is Schutzhund by a long shot. With a smaller group of people training and trialing in French Ringsport. None of the other protections sports are even on the map here. There is at least 7 SchH clubs to one French Ring club is about the ratio. 

SchH has been quite static to the point of not growing in our area. I'm not really sure why there hasn't been a lot of growth there is 2 organizations that operate here one a DVG organization affiliated with the American DVG organization and the other WUSV the GSSCC http://www.gsscc.ca/ the GSSCC in itself while they are open to other breeds outside the GSD are still very much a GSD club first and others are lower on the totem pole maybe not officially but it is implied. But for a lot of people a GSSCC affiliated club are the only game in town. There is DVG clubs but they are not as populous here. Though one of our semi local (to me) DVG clubs is headed up by a very successful competitor who is in high demand to give seminars internationally and has international distribution of her own DVD instructional series. Her name is Joanne Plumb from the Toronto Ontario area and she rocks. 

French Ring has doubled up and may have even tripled in my locale. French Ring in Canada is run by the CRA http://www.canadianringsport.com/index.htm With a large pocket of people training and getting ready to trail in the Montreal area, and smaller pockets of people training in the Ontario area. I am hoping to have the first trail in Ontario in 2010. 

I don't have a lot of experience training and trialling SchH. The people seem nice enough who I have met in SchH and the people who I work with locally (doing Ring with the Schutzhund people) are awesome. I have met some really super people training in Ringsport though. Meeting them from BC, Alberta, NY, MI, CT, FLA, CAL, from all over the place at trails. 

Everywhere I have gone trialling Ringsport people are always friendly opening up their houses to me. Helping me and the dog become better and better, there seems to be a great camaraderie between most Ringsport people. That is the biggest thing I found as that the Ringers have fun and lots of it. 

As for training I think the biggest thing right now is a lack of training decoys. Goes for both sports. Ringsport while being smaller has the smaller pool to draw from. Though we bring in lots of experienced people from other regions to help us bring our game up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I'll try to follow your instructions .. :^o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!
Is there personnel training/trialing in both ScH and Ring? How about decoys?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> THANKS!
> Is there personnel training/trialing in both ScH and Ring? How about decoys?


Yes and yes . .

I train SchH as well as Ring but I couldn't give a rat's bunghole about tracking so I won't trial my dog past the BH ... my SchH career is over LOL! Doesn't mean her breeder won't as she can do it with my dog, there is a plan for it for 2010 but only if it doesn't interfere with Ringsport. I'm just not motivated to train the tracking aspect, I hate the footstep tracking as I just don't see the point. Ringsport to me is much more exciting to train in general. Bonus I don't have to teach my dog to track.

Others in my group crossover from the other way to Ringsport with their dogs. We have a senior WUSV competitor who has represented Canada 4 times in the worlds put a Brevet on his current GSD. He has caught the Ring bug bigtime and is just lightly training SchH to concentrate more on Ring. 

Joe, Esa, Paul, John and Juan all catch dogs on a sleeve as well as being comfortable in a bite suit. Others just do one or the other.


----------

